# Achat d'un iPhone reconditionné ou occasion



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

Hey ! Salut à tous. Que pensez-vous d'un 6s Plus en reconditionné ? Est-ce qu'il prendra les mise-à-jour prochaines ?

J'ai un budget très serré et ce serait uniquement en téléphone secondaire (j'ai beaucoup bossé pour me payer l'outil formidable qu'est l'ipad pro, à présent pour l'iphone c'est largement plus compliqué).

Bien évidemment j'aurais aimé partir sur du X ou 8 Plus, mais question de budget c'est impossible. En reconditionné même le 7 est trop cher pour moi. Mais comme je ne veux pas pour autant tomber sur du 6, 6s ou 6s plus m'intéressent. (Téléphone secondaire à usage strictement professionnel). 

16 Go est-ce suffisant étant donné qu'il n'y aura pas de jeux ni de photos dessus, seulement mon agenda, mes rappels, mes contacts et des fichiers Pages ou Notability ? (j'ai ce qu'il faut avec mon téléphone principal et mon IPad pour tout le reste). 

Ça vaut vraiment le coup ?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre lecture et de vos réponses !

--> l'occasion est également envisageable, mais peur de me retrouver avec quelqu'un qui n'a pas détaché son produit de son compte icloud, ou d'avoir des soucis de batterie ou autre avec des modèle si "anciens"


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,


Albá_____ a dit:


> Hey ! Salut à tous. Que pensez-vous d'un 6s Plus en reconditionné ? Est-ce qu'il prendra les mise-à-jour prochaines ?


On ne sait pas, mais on peut penser que non.




Albá_____ a dit:


> 16 Go est-ce suffisant étant donné qu'il n'y aura pas de jeux ni de photos dessus, seulement mon agenda, mes rappels, mes contacts et des fichiers Pages ou Notability ?


Agenda -> Cloud
Rappels -> Cloud
Contacts -> Cloud

Fichiers Pages et Notability (connais pas) : ça dépend évidemment du nombre de fichiers et de leur complexité !


----------



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

Merci pour la réponse ! (j'en déduis donc sur 16 go suffisent). Pour notability et pages, il faut que je regarde exactement le poids des fichiers mais ça doit pas dépasser 2 ou 3 Go je pense. Ceci dit 16 Go on les atteint vite surtout avec les programmes de base de l'iphone qui prennent déjà de la mémoire... Mais le prix n'en est que plus bas alors... 

Pourquoi pensez-vous qu'il n'y a pas de mise-à-jour sur ces iPhone ? Les 6s et 6s plus, pas le 6.

Merci

Apple n'a donné aucune explication précise à ce sujet... Il me semble

[Édit] j'ai trouvé la liste des appareils compatibles pour ios 13, ils en font bel et bien PARTIE, OUF ! (en bas de page se trouve cette fameuse liste) 

Cette question est donc tranchée

Mis à part cela, occasion ou reconditionné ? C'est moins cher occasion mais c'est également le risque d'un téléphone en trop mauvais état, non détaché d'icloud, Black listé etc.


----------



## lostOzone (19 Septembre 2019)

Albá_____ a dit:


> [Édit] j'ai trouvé la liste des appareils compatibles pour ios 13, ils en font bel et bien PARTIE, OUF ! (en bas de page se trouve cette fameuse liste)
> 
> Cette question est donc tranchée
> 
> Mis à part cela, occasion ou reconditionné ? C'est moins cher occasion mais c'est également le risque d'un téléphone en trop mauvais état, non détaché d'icloud, Black listé etc.



iOS 14 ne sera sûrement pas compatible avec le 6S


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2019)

La nouvelle mise à jour iOS 13 est compatible avec l'iPhone 6S qui reste encore un excellent appareil. Ce sera par contre sa dernière évolution iOS 14 ne sera pas compatible avec cet iPhone 6s l'année prochaine. Mais est-ce géant, je ne pense pas  ! Et surtout, peut-être que dans un an il te sera possible d'acquérir un autre iPhone.


16 Go, c'est juste, mais si tu t'en tiens à ce que tu nous annonces, cela devrait aller.


J'ai encore un 6S et j'en suis très content. Le 11 pro me fait de l'oeil, mais plus pour sa couleur verte et les possibilités Photo que les autres avancés. Mais comme tu peux le voir, j'ai gardé cet iPhone depuis tout son lancement.


Par curiosité, tu l'as trouvé à combien, car tu dis que le 7 est encore trop cher ?


----------



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

Oui je pense bien que c'est le prochain modèle qui sera retiré de la liste pour ios 14.

Donc pensez-vous que ce ne soit tout de même pas gênant à l'utilisation qu'il n'ait pas la dernière mise à jour ?

Et oui, d'ici un ou même deux ans je pourrais changer d'iphone, toujours en téléphone secondaire cela dit à moins que d'ici là un super iphone me donne envie de l'acheter et que j'ai les moyens bien-sûr, et dans ce cas là ce sera définitivement exit android pour avoir iphone en telephone principal.

Alors pour le 7 je l'ai trouvé aux environs de 300 à 400 euros, et pour moi qui ai bossé dur pour m'offrir l'ipad pro, c'est vraiment trop cher. Même si je dois me priver pour l'iphone, je ne regrette pas l'achat de l'ipad qui m'assiste au quotidien dans mon travail. (Je suis juriste, il est d'une grande aide pour la prise de rdv, l'organisation professionnelle et à la maison, enfin vous connaissez les qualités de l'ipad ).

L'iphone 6s plus je l'ai trouvé aux environs de 200 à 250 euros en reconditionné avec batterie changée, c'est pour cela qu'il m'interésse. Si j'avais les moyens je me serais orientée vers un 8 Plus ou X sans hésiter voire même un 11, mais ce changement coûteux ne sera pas avant un ou deux ans !

Pour cette question de mise à jour, si vous pensez que ce ne sera pas gênant, alors c'est super !


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2019)

Albá_____ a dit:


> Pourquoi pensez-vous qu'il n'y a pas de mise-à-jour sur ces iPhone ? Les 6s et 6s plus, pas le 6.


Quand j'ai répondu "non", c'était pour la prochaine, dans mon esprit iOS 14 (parce que iOS 13 c'est clair que le 6s y est éligible).

Les risques  ne plus pouvoir mettre à jour son iPhone ? La sécurité. Si des failles sont découvertes, elles ne seront pas comblées.


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2019)

Un 6s à 200  € te donnera entière satisfaction au vu de tes besoins actuels. N'hésite pas. Je comprend que mettre 400  € dans un 7 soit rédhibitoire, je ne le ferait pas moi même sachant que je peut avoir un 6s pour moitié du prix.


----------



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quand j'ai répondu "non", c'était pour la prochaine, dans mon esprit iOS 14 (parce que iOS 13 c'est clair que le 6s y est éligible).
> 
> Les risques  ne plus pouvoir mettre à jour son iPhone ? La sécurité. Si des failles sont découvertes, elles ne seront pas comblées.




Pense-tu que ce soit SI dangereux que ça ? Vraiment ? Ça me fait hésiter du coup car ce que tu dis est sensé...



gwen a dit:


> Un 6s à 200  € te donnera entière satisfaction au vu de tes besoins actuels. N'hésite pas. Je comprend que mettre 400  € dans un 7 soit rédhibitoire, je ne le ferait pas moi même sachant que je peut avoir un 6s pour moitié du prix.




Oui c'est bien la logique que j'ai eu, surtout que c'est un secondaire... En revanche cette histoire de mise à jour m'inquiète car  si je change dans au moins deux ans (un an me semble un peu court mais je ne peux pas prévoir mes moyens financiers à ce moment-là, oui être juriste après tant d'études c'est manger beaucoup de pâtes au début en réalité), quid de ios 14 ? Et si c'est dangereux niveau sécurité....

Je suis perdue entre cette histoire de budget, 6s ou 6s plus étant idéal pour le mien, et cette histoire de sécurité avec les mises à jour, car même s'il est OK ios 13, les prochaines mises à jour... Ce sera sûrement le prochain sur la liste à être obsolète...


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2019)

Albá_____ a dit:


> Pense-tu que ce soit SI dangereux que ça ? Vraiment ? Ça me fait hésiter du coup car ce que tu dis est sensé...


Ca dépend de ton usage (si tu fais tes paiements par ton iPhone, si tu vas sur le site de ta banque) mais aussi des pirates et de leur volonté d'attaquer les anciens iOS plus sécurisés.
Tout à fait honnêtement, je ne crois pas le risque si élevé, mais il existera après la fin du support par Apple.

Je te dis ça, mais j'ai un iPhone 6, iOS 12, non compatible iOS13 : donc à la sortie d'iOS 13 je serai concerné par cet arrêt du comblement des failles de sécurité; mais ça n'est pas pour ça que je vais changer d'iPhone cette année


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2019)

Franchement, iOS 13 devrait combler la plupart des failles et s’il devait y avoir des failles critiques pour les anciens modèles, Apple les comblera. J'ai un iPhone 4 et un 5 qui ne sont plus supportés par les nouveaux systèmes depuis longtemps, mais de temps en temps, j'ai des mises à jour de sécurité.

Donc, il ne faut pas paniquer et dans 2 ans ton iPhone sera toujours le même et normalement tout autant sécurisé.


----------



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca dépend de ton usage (si tu fais tes paiements par ton iPhone, si tu vas sur le site de ta banque) mais aussi des pirates et de leur volonté d'attaquer les anciens iOS plus sécurisés.
> Tout à fait honnêtement, je ne crois pas le risque si élevé, mais il existera après la fin du support par Apple.
> 
> Je te dis ça, mais j'ai un iPhone 6, iOS 12, non compatible iOS13 : donc à la sortie d'iOS 13 je serai concerné par cet arrêt du comblement des failles de sécurité; mais ça n'est pas pour ça que je vais changer d'iPhone cette année



Okaaay ! Je te remercie pour cette réponse très complète ! 

Alors comme ça sera pour un usage professionnel et pour synchroniser avec mon ipad avec mes applications qui me permettent de m'organiser, oui je comptais y mettre l'appli de ma banque. 

Je peux toujours le faire et supprimer tout ça lorsque la nouvelle mise à jour sortira ? Ça peut être un bon compromis, puis avant que ios 14 ne sorte j'imagine qu'on a du temps devant nous !


----------



## Chris K (19 Septembre 2019)

Albá_____ a dit:


> Okaaay ! Je te remercie pour cette réponse très complète !
> 
> Alors comme ça sera pour un usage professionnel et pour synchroniser avec mon ipad avec mes applications qui me permettent de m'organiser, oui je comptais y mettre l'appli de ma banque.
> 
> Je peux toujours le faire et supprimer tout ça lorsque la nouvelle mise à jour sortira ? Ça peut être un bon compromis, puis avant que ios 14 ne sorte j'imagine qu'on a du temps devant nous !



Déjà tu auras iOS 13, et une bonne année de mise à jour et de correction de failles. Effectivement, tu as le temps de voir venir.


----------



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, iOS 13 devrait combler la plupart des failles et s’il devait y avoir des failles critiques pour les anciens modèles, Apple les comblera. J'ai un iPhone 4 et un 5 qui ne sont plus supportés par les nouveaux systèmes depuis longtemps, mais de temps en temps, j'ai des mises à jour de sécurité.
> 
> Donc, il ne faut pas paniquer et dans 2 ans ton iPhone sera toujours le même et normalement tout autant sécurisé.




Super ! Et ça sera à ce moment-là que je changerai alors... Ça ira...

Je vais me tourner vers un 6s plus du coup, mais reconditionné, car en occasion j'ai toujours peur de tomber sur des gens qui n'ont pas désactivé la localisation ou détaché l'appareil de leur compte icloud...


----------



## Chris K (19 Septembre 2019)

Albá_____ a dit:


> Je vais me tourner vers un 6s plus du coup, mais reconditionné, car en occasion j'ai toujours peur de tomber sur des gens qui n'ont pas désactivé la localisation ou détaché l'appareil de leur compte icloud...



Décision assez sage...


----------



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Décision assez sage...



Pis de toute façon.... J'ai pas du tout envie de vouloir à tout prix le dernier iPhone... C'est un téléphone secondaire, et le prix.... Donc tout ça ensemble mis bout à bout, le 6s plus me semble pas mal !

Je vous remercie grandement pour votre aide à tous en tout cas, j'ai bien fait de venir poster ici !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

Albá_____ a dit:


> Super ! Et ça sera à ce moment-là que je changerai alors... Ça ira...
> 
> Je vais me tourner vers un 6s plus du coup, mais reconditionné, car en occasion j'ai toujours peur de tomber sur des gens qui n'ont pas désactivé la localisation ou détaché l'appareil de leur compte icloud...


C'est pourtant facile a contrôler


----------



## ibabar (19 Septembre 2019)

Albá_____ a dit:


> J'ai un budget très serré et ce serait uniquement en téléphone secondaire





Albá_____ a dit:


> j'ai pu avoir l'expérience de faire de l'astrophotographie avec un honor 10, sous android, à 400 euros, et oui, les fonctionnalités sont bien supérieures en terme de photos et j'ai pu prendre des photos de la lune et du ciel absolument bluffantes les capacités de ce smartphone dépassant de loin, mais alors de très loin celles de n'importe quel iphone


J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre tes motivations... budget serré mais besoin d'un second téléphone (généralement quand on a 2 lignes, l'un des smartphones est filé par ton employeur)... Honor 10 largement supérieur aux iPhone 11 mais tu t'aiguilles vers un iPhone vieux de 4 ans (qui plus est avec une mémoire si faible que même avec iCloud il sera presque inutilisable).
_C'est pas pour chercher la p'tite bête mais j'aime bien comprendre... _


----------



## Albá_____ (19 Septembre 2019)

Bon si ceux qui s'ennuient on terminé avec leurs petites piques et provocations, alors je vous souhaite une excellente continuation, les graaaaaand savants Apple x)

Merci infiniment à ceux qui m'ont aidée ! Bises à tous


----------



## daffyb (20 Septembre 2019)

Je vais donner mon avis 
entre un reconditionnement (par je ne sais qui) et une occase qui a toutes ses pièces d'origine, il n'y a pas photo, je prends l'occasion !
En occasion, un iPhone 7 à moins de 250€ en parfait état ça se trouve. Il faut juste être patient et méticuleux lors de l'achat.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Je vais donner mon avis
> entre un reconditionnement (par je ne sais qui) et une occase qui a toutes ses pièces d'origine, il n'y a pas photo, je prends l'occasion !
> En occasion, un iPhone 7 à moins de 250€ en parfait état ça se trouve. Il faut juste être patient et méticuleux lors de l'achat.



Je plussoie


----------



## lostOzone (20 Septembre 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Je vais donner mon avis
> entre un reconditionnement (par je ne sais qui) et une occase qui a toutes ses pièces d'origine, il n'y a pas photo, je prends l'occasion !
> En occasion, un iPhone 7 à moins de 250€ en parfait état ça se trouve. Il faut juste être patient et méticuleux lors de l'achat.



Reste à trouver une bonne occase. Le problème c’est de trouver une vrai bonne affaire. Pas toujours évident.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Reste à trouver une bonne occase. Le problème c’est de trouver une vrai bonne affaire. Pas toujours évident.


Je plussoie


----------



## daffyb (24 Septembre 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Je vais donner mon avis
> entre un reconditionnement (par je ne sais qui) et une occase qui a toutes ses pièces d'origine, il n'y a pas photo, je prends l'occasion !
> En occasion, un iPhone 7 à moins de 250€ en parfait état ça se trouve. Il faut juste être patient et méticuleux lors de l'achat.


Acheté, ce jour, en province, à 10 km de chez moi, sur un parking  un iPhone 7 rose 128Go santé batterie 88% légèrement "usé", mais pour une gamine  c'est bon.
210,00€
Fourni avec boîte et tous les accessoires + une protection "à volet"


----------

